# A relaxing yet challenging GAME!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 14, 2005)

Try this out! The bear shoots balls out of his sub. You have to shoot the same colored ball into the ones that are coming at you. 3 in a row and they disapear.... which is good! Load time is somewhat high.  :? 

Have Fun!   

 http://www.zeronews-fr.com/flash/bearandcat.php


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2005)

I think this would be fun if my silly computer wasn't so darn slow.


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2005)

2,345.. i'm thinking that's good?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 15, 2005)

This is another version of Zuma........only no coins.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

11,870 - I'm addicted to stuff like this - I'm going to go  do laundry!!!!  

oops - it was really 12,470 - didn't realize I had a "life" left!!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 15, 2005)

*If anybody has links to other "bubble burst " games, please post .I love these games.*


----------

